

Why Ramen Chose Digital Ocean - mitchwainer
http://blog.ramen.is/development/ramen-chose-digital-ocean/

======
nkuttler
The article starts with "TL;DR: We believe...". I have to admit I stopped
reading after the paragraph because I'm not really interested in what people
believe, but evidence. It didn't help that it sounded like marketing-speak
either.

Maybe I'm missing out on a great article, in that case I'll hope for other
comments to change my mind.

~~~
wickedcoolmatt
The author seems to have a decent amount of experience using many services. He
does breakdown each by price, memory, and any cons about them which is
helfpul.

~~~
nkuttler
Thanks, the article was indeed interesting, even though reliability is what
interests me the most. The "99.99% uptime SLA" mentioned on digitalocean's
website means up to 3.5 days of downtime per year unless I'm mistaken.

~~~
Casseres
99% uptime is 3.65 days (3 days 15hrs) of downtime.

99.9% uptime is 0.365 days (8 hrs 45 min) of downtime.

99.99% uptime is 0.0365 days (52 min 33 sec) of downtime.

It's also hard for the average person to catch unless they have users that are
going to complain or a secondary service to constantly test the connection.
And if they fail to deliver 99.99%, you just get a proportional credit. The
benefits of advertising 99.99% usually outweigh the consequences of failing to
deliver.

~~~
nkuttler
Aye, thanks. Shouldn't do math with a cold...

Edit: It also always depends on what uptime really means. I have one hoster
who regularly does "network maintenance" where their entire network goes down
for several hours. This can happen several times per year. So there's no easy
failover.

It's so incredibly annoying. A few years back even their corporate site went
down during such outages. They have that fixed now but I can't move all sites
due to political reasons...

